

Hacker House in Medellin, CO: Flatmate wanted for 2/04 to 3/06, $800 - ezl

We have an open room for a cool hacker in an awesome apartment in Medellin, Colombia.  Our 5th person dropped out at the last minute due to an emergency, and we're looking for a cool replacement.<p>It is for 1 month starting Feb 4 and ending Mar 6. Right now, flights from the US are as cheap as 330 bucks from Washington DC, LA, NYC, and Chicago.  Rent will be $800.<p>A little bit about us:<p><pre><code>    Eric L, founder of rocketlease.com, online rental applications for landlords
    Sean C, founder of havemyshift.com, shift swapping for hourly workers (Techstars)
    Alex P, founder of thehoth.com, link building for digital agencies
    Clayton J, founder of thehoth.com, link building for digital agencies
</code></pre>
A little bit about Medellin:<p>Awesome city, you'll be living in the safest, best neighborhood in town, and there's a large and growing startup culture.<p>Here is a photo album of the place you'll be living: https://plus.google.com/115675522907727282422/posts/QgWoK89FZCT<p>Obviously we're intersted in filling the place, but it's equally important to us that we think it'll be a good personally fit and that you'll be fun to be around.<p>If you are interested, available, and able to make a decision quickly on this matter, please get in touch!<p>email: eric@rocketlease.com
======
stcorbett
Anthony Bourdain's episode on Colombia says it all:

"It's almost ludicrous that this place exists and that everybody doesn't want
to live here"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=T...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TKdCbrEQLSc#)!

------
boolean
I recently spent 2 month in Medellin working on my startup. I think it's a
great city for bootstrapping a business. $800 for a room is a little too much
but the apartment looks great. Good luck!

------
ezl
clickable link for apartment photos:
[https://plus.google.com/115675522907727282422/posts/QgWoK89F...](https://plus.google.com/115675522907727282422/posts/QgWoK89FZCT)

